# Easiest, cheapest way to invest in US stock market



## matty77 (21 October 2009)

anyone know the easiest and cheapest way to invest in the US stock market?

no i dont want managed funds or anything like that, would want to choose when and which stock I buy.

cheers in advance.


----------



## Temjin (21 October 2009)

Interactive Brokers

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8295

Obviously, one of our main sponsors of ASF.  

Read thru the entire IB's FAQ thread and you will know what is to be expected.

Cheers


----------



## matty77 (21 October 2009)

Temjin said:


> Interactive Brokers
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8295
> 
> ...




cheers


----------

